# MeteoAlerta & Meteopt - Caçada Montemor-o-Novo e Estremoz (28, Abril de 2011)



## Henrique (11 Mai 2011 às 20:24)

No passado dia 28 de Abril, eu, o miguel, o Vince e o AnDré partimos para mais uma caçada.
Há já alguns dias que andávamos de olho nas previsão de instabilidade para esse dia, e dadas as previsões do dia anterior e da manhã do próprio dia, decidimos mesmo avançar com a caçada.
Pormenores da previsão aqui!

Combinámos encontrar-nos em Setúbal para aí decidirmos o rumo a tomar. Eram cerca das 15h quando o fizemos, e por essa altura haviam já desenvolvimentos bastante interessantes na zona do interior.
Decidimos avançar em direcção a Montemor-o-Novo. Terra do Trepkos, na qual, segundo ele, pouco chove e trovoadas só no discovery channel. hehe
Não sabemos se foi por termos ido lá, ou se é ele que menospreza a sua terra, mas o que é facto é que apanhámos chuva a trovoada em Montemor. Tanto que tivemos que nos abrigar no castelo.

Mas vamos a fotos.

Ainda na A6 e a alguns quilómetros da nossa primeira paragem, vimos desenvolver-se uma grande célula que depois acabou por descarregar na zona de Coruche. Dessa célula ainda apanhámos os primeiros pingos de chuva da tarde. Uns senhores pingos, dado o seu volume.







À entrada de Montemor-o-Novo.






Chegados ao castelo de Montemor-o-Novo, subimos às muralhas para acompanhar ao longe a célula que se deslocava para NO no sentido de Coruche. Foi dessa célula que vimos os primeiros raios do dia.
















Entretanto a sudeste da nossa localização, uma nova célula surgiu. À medida que se aproximava da nossa localização, foi notório o seu desenvolvimento.
Isso, aliado à paisagem que as muralhas do castelo ofereciam, resultaram nas seguintes imagens.

































Por volta das 16:40, e já com a célula em cima de nós, fomos interrompidos pela chuva que se instalou no local. Ah, afinal chove e troveja em Montemor. 
Recolhemo-nos num local seguro, e a partir daí registámos algumas imagens em vídeo da trovoada que se tinha então instalado no local.

Passada a chuva, e já na companhia do Trepkos que se juntou a nós no castelo, subimos ao monte da Ermida de Nossa Senhora da Visitação, a norte de Montemor.
Desse lugar vimos morrer a célula que tinha passado por nós, ao mesmo tempo que se desenvolviam outras bem longe de Montemor. O Trepkos tinha chegado e espantado tudo. hehe

Desenvolvimentos a este, embora longe.







Ficámos sem saber bem o que fazer a partir dali.
As células que estavam a este eram quase na fronteira, de sul não se avistava nada, a norte já estavam a morrer.
Decidimos apostar numa entrada pelo Alentejo até Estremoz.
(Mas sem a companhia do Trepkos. )

Pelo caminho nada de especial.
Havia uma boa célula para os lados do Marvão, da qual ainda vimos algumas (poucas) descargas eléctricas, mas também já estava na fase de dissipação.
Sobre a cidade, o céu até estava prometedor, mas infelizmente, e já sem o calor que pudesse fazer disparar algo mais, aquilo que prometia não deu em nada.

















Acabámos no entanto por ser agradavelmente contemplados com um magnifico pôr do sol. 











Era hora de soltar a veia artística e conciliar o melhor que a natureza nos proporciona com as obras de requinte que o homem construiu. 











Por fim, e já quando nos preparávamos para dar por terminada a caçada, eis que uma célula que se encontrava para os lados de Beja, proporcionou-nos ainda alguns raios que infelizmente não conseguimos captar com a melhor qualidade dada a distância a que nos encontrávamos. Mas por lá ainda ficámos a assistir ao espectáculo, ainda que ao longe.

Dê-mos por concluída a nossa caçada em Estremoz por volta das 21h.
No regresso, ainda vimos 2 relâmpagos na zona de Évora que nos fizeram parar na área de serviço.
Infelizmente foram só mesmo 2. 

Em suma, e apesar da tarde até ter começado com bastante animação, acabámos por ter algum azar. As previsões prometiam mais do que aquilo que acabou depois por se concretizar.
Ficam os momentos de camaradagem. Esses, já ninguém nos os tira. 


Um vídeo com os melhores momentos do dia. 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/23497102"]MeteoAlerta & Meteopt - CaÃ§ada Estremoz & Montemor-o-Novo on Vimeo[/ame]


Animação de satélite:








Mapa de descargas eléctricas durante entre as 13h e as 22h UTC:


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mai 2011 às 20:28)

Gosto em particular das duas últimas 

Boa caçada.


----------



## joseoliveira (11 Mai 2011 às 20:44)

Muito bons registos e custava-me muito a acreditar que Montemos-o-Novo não fosse boa zona para avistar episódios destes!


----------



## Geiras (11 Mai 2011 às 20:50)

Excelentes registos! E assim todos ficamos a saber que em Montemor também há trovoada 

Bonita edição de vídeo Henrique


----------



## ecobcg (11 Mai 2011 às 21:39)

Excelente reportagem!
E cada vez com uma qualidade ainda mais profissional!

Obrigado pela partilha e dedicação!

A próxima também quero ir!


----------



## Gerofil (11 Mai 2011 às 21:47)

Fantástico; os meus parabéns a todos os que possibilitaram a realização da reportagem.


----------



## MSantos (11 Mai 2011 às 22:56)

Excelente reportagem, proporcionou algumas fotos muitos boas e alguns raios


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (12 Mai 2011 às 00:37)

Boas... grandes fotos mesmo... adorei todas!! mas só tenho uma pequena critica a fazer na edição das mesmas... escurecerão um pouco as fotos... mas de resto ao alto nivel!!!

Adorei, e já tenho saudades!!! de uma bela caçada como essa!!


----------



## actioman (12 Mai 2011 às 01:04)

Lindo, lindo, lindo! 

Pouco há a dizer, a não ser felicitar-vos pelo trabalho realizado. Ainda que não tenham tido a melhor das sortes, conseguiram imagens maravilhosas (adoro em particular as fotos com as cortinas de precipitação bem delineadas!).
O filme, que dizer, de nível profissional. Tomaram muitas Tv's terem a qualidade que este tem! 

Só fico chateado por terem estado aqui pela zona e não terem dito nada! 

Obrigado por nos permitirem ter feito um pedacinho desta bela viagem convosco!

Um abração a essa equipa fantástica MeteoAlerta & MeteoPT!


----------



## AnDré (12 Mai 2011 às 01:33)

actioman disse:


> Só fico chateado por terem estado aqui pela zona e não terem dito nada!



Isto das caçadas é um viajar sem destino. E surge sempre a questão:
- "Hum... Então e agora para onde é que vamos?!" 
E de todas as vezes o Vince diz sempre: "Epá, devíamos ter duas equipas. Assim uns iam para um lado e os outros para o outro."


E de todas as vezes é inevitável que não nos lembremos de muitos dos elementos do fórum.

- "O Fulano é daqui! Se tivéssemos o número dele enviávamos um sms para ver se ele quer tomar um café connosco".
- "Vamos para a terra de Sicrano. Até pode ser que o encontremos na rua ou assim".

Foi basicamente isso que aconteceu com o Trepkos em Montemor, ao entrarmos pelo seu local de trabalho a dentro. hehe!


----------



## ajrebelo (12 Mai 2011 às 01:50)

Boas

Lindo manos, bom trabalho de todos, 

É DISTO QUE O MEU POVO GOSTA.

Abraços


----------



## Veterano (12 Mai 2011 às 09:25)

Maia uma bela caçada, muito bem documentada em fotos e no vídeo, de grande qualidade.

  Parabéns aos intervenientes, só lamento que aqui no norte não se passe grande coisa...


----------



## trepkos (12 Mai 2011 às 12:29)

Fantástico!!! Realmente é preciso vocês cá virem para eu ter trovoada, e eu não as espantei, isto é que voltou ao normal. 

Foi uma excelente tarde e um excelente tempo que passei convosco, temos de voltar a repetir quando as trovoadas voltarem a deixar de estar só no Discovery Channel, hehe.

Cuidado com eles, pois quando entram pelo trabalho de uma pessoa vão camuflados e têm de se olhar duas vezes. 

Já sabem, a próxima que passarem aqui no burgo e só apitar.

Excelentes fotos e vídeos, fantástico mesmo.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Mai 2011 às 13:45)

trepkos disse:


> quando as trovoadas voltarem a deixar de estar só no Discovery Channel, hehe.




Belíssima reportagem, 5 estrelas sim senhor! Já agora dizem por aí que atraio trovoadas (Apesar da sorte ser baixa agora), têm de tentar ir um pouco mais para Norte a ver se trazem mais


----------



## actioman (12 Mai 2011 às 15:18)

SpiderVV disse:


> Belíssima reportagem, 5 estrelas sim senhor! Já agora dizem por aí que atraio trovoadas (Apesar da sorte ser baixa agora), têm de tentar ir um pouco mais para Norte a ver se trazem mais



AVISO: Cuidado com este elemento, pois tem características muito semelhantes ao comum pára-raios. Nunca deve ser incluído numa caçada pois colocariam as nossas vidas em risco! 

(para quem pensar que estou louco , procurem no seguimento do Sul dos últimos dias de trovoadas do final de Abril e verão que ia caindo um encima do Spider! )

@ AnDré, eu sei como é! Aquilo é adrenalina pura e é sempre à procura delas! Agora essa de invadirem locais de trabalho pelo telhado e camuflados é que me deixou curioso!


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Mai 2011 às 15:23)

actioman disse:


> AVISO: Cuidado com este elemento, pois tem características muito semelhantes ao comum pára-raios. Nunca deve ser incluído numa caçada pois colocariam as nossas vidas em risco!
> 
> (para quem pensar que estou louco , procurem no seguimento do Sul dos últimos dias de trovoadas do final de Abril e verão que ia caindo um encima do Spider! )
> 
> @ AnDré, eu sei como é! Aquilo é adrenalina pura e é sempre à procura delas! Agora essa de invadirem locais de trabalho pelo telhado e camuflados é que deixou curioso!



E pode vir mais trovoada que todos nós meteoloucos gostamos   Eu sou pior que um pára-raios... 

Essa de se infiltrarem em locais de trabalho é mesmo à SWAT  tudo pela meteo.


----------



## Lightning (12 Mai 2011 às 19:40)

Eu acho que este tópico está no lugar errado. 

Deveria antes estar num fórum dos EUA, pois todo o material aqui apresentado tem qualidade para dar e vender aos stormchasers americanos.  

Pode não ter tornados nem super-células, mas que interessa isso quando se sabe que todo o material aqui apresentado foi recolhido com o "duelo" profissionalismo e dedicação? 

Trepkos, podias era convidar o pessoal que filmou os Stormchasers do Discovery Channel para eles virem cá fazer uma série em Portugal... 

Parabéns a todos pelo excelente trabalho! Quem me dera ter estado aí.


----------



## Dan (12 Mai 2011 às 19:43)

Uma caçada que produziu registos magníficos 


.


----------



## trepkos (12 Mai 2011 às 20:28)

Lightning disse:


> Trepkos, podias era convidar o pessoal que filmou os Stormchasers do Discovery Channel para eles virem cá fazer uma série em Portugal...
> 
> Parabéns a todos pelo excelente trabalho! Quem me dera ter estado aí.



Não sei se eles vinham, isto só tem trovoadas quando cá vem a rapaziada.


----------



## Teles (12 Mai 2011 às 22:21)

Ora mais uma boa reportagem , parabéns


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Dez 2012 às 21:24)

Cá no norte aqui na zona do Grande Porto também podia haver caçadores de tempestades começando pelo João Soares que é um estudante de meteorologia e ele podia organizar uma caçada. Este mês de Dezembro podem surgir tornados se houver condições favoráveis.

Alguém aqui no norte podiam organizar uma caçada era preciso era que alguém organiza-se, como nós vivemos no litoral acho que valeria a pena.

A epoca de tornados em Portugal vai desde Outubro até Dezembro e finais de Fevereiro/Março até Junho, há que aproveitar e fazer pela primeira vez uma caçada com os membros do litoral norte.


----------



## David sf (11 Dez 2012 às 21:34)

Miguel96 disse:


> A epoca de tornados em Portugal vai desde Outubro até Dezembro e finais de Fevereiro/Março até Junho, há que aproveitar e fazer pela primeira vez uma caçada com os membros do litoral norte.



Não existe "época de tornados em Portugal", a baixíssima frequência com que estes ocorrem não justifica essa designação.


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Dez 2012 às 21:42)

David sf disse:


> Não existe "época de tornados em Portugal", a baixíssima frequência com que estes ocorrem não justifica essa designação.



Sim eu sei, mas quando eles ocorrem são nesses meses tal como nos EUA mas em menor frequência, já não sou o primeiro membro a atribuir uma época, mas a verdade é que eles ocorrem nesses meses tal como os EUA.


----------



## stormy (12 Dez 2012 às 19:16)

Miguel96 disse:


> Sim eu sei, mas quando eles ocorrem são nesses meses tal como nos EUA mas em menor frequência, já não sou o primeiro membro a atribuir uma época, mas a verdade é que eles ocorrem nesses meses tal como os EUA.



Há periodos teoricamente mais provaveis para a ocorrencia de tornados..que são basicamente esses que descreves...mas tambem há periodos teoricamente mais favoraveis á passagem de perturbações de origem tropical ( Set-Nov) e não se pode dizer que temos uma "época" de furacões..


----------



## ciclonico (15 Dez 2012 às 00:05)

Eu lembro-me de 3 tornados na região norte. (pena não ter podido tirar fotografias). Todos estes casos foram relatados nos Jornais no dia seguinte.

30 de Janeiro de 1990 (manhã cedo) - Amial - Porto (a 200m de onde vivia): Estragos nos blocos do Bairro do Regado. Telhas atiradas como se fossem misseis contra as janelas dos apartamentos. Placar de publicidade junto ao nó da VCI ficou retorcido.

11 de Maio de 1997 - Praia da Boa Memória (pelo fim da tarde) - Lavra (Matosinhos): grandes estragos no bar Tequilla. Explosão da arca dos gelados e destruição da zona de esplanada. Um dos garotos que arrumava carros no estacionamento do bar, foi levantado pelo vento tendo que receber tratamento hospitalar.

21 de Abril de 1999 - A Ver O Mar - Póvoa de Varzim: estragos num aviário.


----------

